# Exercise



## SandyG (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi I'm 75 and reasonably fit. Im type 2 for 6 years, I have recently had my yearly checkup and everything is fine about from insulin? So they have upped my Metformin a tablet to 4 a day, 2 20mins before breakfast and dinner. My question just now is do you have to be rigged with mealtimes.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Sandy - no you don't have to be absolutely rigid about mealtimes, but best to have 3 meals a day is all - and avoid snacking in between if you can.  Having 'fairly' regular meals obviously helps us not want to eat in between them!

Has it been explained that it's only carbohydrates that our bodies have trouble dealing with, so the protein and a reasonable amount of fat, are still OK.


----------

